# Head and grow shop name ideas please??



## NCBMORE (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been on roll it up for a year or two and it is a great community to find some help and information.
I am working right now on a contract for a store in a great area and I am looking for a good Name to call it.It is the first building on that street, so the address is  streetname 1

SO we thought about calling it 'SMOKE 1'

Therefore the name and the address fit and click and its easy for people to remember.

Shoot your suggestions couldn't really find any where else to post this..


----------



## vostok (Mar 30, 2014)

NCBMORE sounds good, are you paying higher taxes being on a corner slot...? lets have a tutorial on how some of us can run a grow shop ....lol 


ps welcome back


----------



## fssalaska (Mar 30, 2014)

Highway,

Skunky's,

BONGS and Thongs,


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

Baron Von Marrington's House of Debauchery.


----------



## bass1014 (Mar 31, 2014)

420 start to finish


----------



## vostok (Mar 31, 2014)

...the first and the last ...after a great british pub


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Call it
Ye olde stash spot


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2014)

The Pot Spot


----------



## Freda Felcher (Apr 9, 2014)

Corner Stone


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 9, 2014)

Stoners corner


----------



## greenlikemoney (Apr 9, 2014)

Cannabis 1On1


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2014)

ye ole G Spot.


----------



## somekindofstoner (Apr 9, 2014)

Burning Start
First Fire or First Toke
Highest One
Heady Beginnings
Brightest Light

I'll think some more.


----------



## vostok (Apr 15, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Stoners corner


Stoners Corner is good


----------



## polo the don (Apr 15, 2014)

Grow 1
Smoke 1


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 16, 2014)

Call it smokeys growery.. smoke stack... faded grow supply.. growking ...grow some...grow good guys...growmart... grow up....


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 24, 2014)

growmart


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

*  High *
*Welcome to RIU*
Call it:
*THE ONE*


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 25, 2014)

*"Smokin"@1 Blank St*


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 25, 2014)

Glass,paper, scissors (i assume you will sell accessories like jars, papes, scissors, 'torch' lighters, ie full stop shopping?)
growdaddy (chicks love a daddy; most guys dig chicks right?)

do i get a free bong and papers for life if you choose mine? lol
I could be your sidewalk barker! lol


----------



## skinnysmoke (Apr 25, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> Stoners corner


Like Vostok said Frizzlegooch is on to something.


fssalaska said:


> BONGS and Thongs,


Classic lol Bongs and Thongs. Reminds me of Will Farrell's Boats and Hoes!


----------



## MXW3LL (Apr 26, 2014)

Herben Remedy.


----------

